

Ask HN: Where to buy domain from? - clyfe

My main requirement is no-monkeybusiness and second price. Any retrogradations, opinions, stories, tips?<p>I did some research and reached to this list:<p>https://www.google.com/a/cpanel/domain/new<p>http://www.dyndns.com/<p>http://www.namecheap.com/<p>https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/<p>http://www.1and1.com<p>Other?
======
MichaelStubbs
In my experience <https://www.gandi.net/> has fantastic service.

I've tried 1and1 in the past, but we had a falling out regarding an automatic
charge I cancelled that they still billed me for.

~~~
Athtar
Second the Gandi recommendation.They mostly do one thing, be a registrar, and
they do it well. There's truly no bullshit involved, as they point out in
their logo.

------
tnorthcutt
I suggest you avoid 1and1, and host your site with someone besides your
registrar (so that if your hosting account has problems, you'll still be able
to point your domain somewhere else. Obviously if your registrar goes down,
that's a moot point.).

~~~
cheae
Second that.

------
dstik
I like namecheap, been a customer for many years. They also offer free SSL
certs with new domain purchases.

------
davepm
<https://www.hover.com/> always been good to me (i like the fact that ALL they
do is domain reg)

------
bmelton
This discussion has occurred a number of times, and while the very top
recommendation sometimes changes, a perennial favorite around here is
name.com.

I use Name.com when I can remember to, and GoDaddy out of habit. I used to be
quite fond of Dotster, but since I can't easily manage DNS through them, I've
dropped them for all but a few domains.

On paper, the capabilities of Name.com and Godaddy are about the same, but
Name's interface is a LOT more user friendly, and management is a snap,
comparatively.

~~~
nodaddy
<http://nodaddy.com/>

Exposing the Many Reasons Not to Trust GoDaddy with Your Domain Names

DISCLAIMER: This is an unofficial, non-commercial site. We do not accept
advertising, affiliate programs, donations, or any other form of revenue. It
is not sponsored or approved by the domain registrar GoDaddy
(www.godaddy.com).

Forums

The best place to discuss your horror stories, alternative registrars, GoDaddy
news, etc. is at our NoDaddy Forums (Forums.NoDaddy.Com). Remember to stay
level-headed and professional in the forums! A reasoned argument is far more
persuasive than an obscenity-laden tirade, even when GoDaddy really deserves
the latter.

